# how to write a will?



## messyleo (17 Jan 2007)

hi guys
i've trawled google but with no luck, i'm wondering if anyone has a template for writing a basic will i.e. i want to leave x to x, as i want to make sure it sounds properly legal etc and don't fancy paying a solicitor!

thanks a lot


----------



## Towger (17 Jan 2007)

You can buy wills in Easons, you just have to fill in the blanks.

Towger


----------



## MOB (17 Jan 2007)

False economy.  Go to a solicitor. (I am one, so I might be expected to say this, but it really is true)


----------



## mf1 (17 Jan 2007)

Ah no, MOB. Let them write their own wills. I make far more money as a solicitor fixing the problems with the crap wills later than I do making your standard will. 

I'm reminded of a time when a local ladies club asked me to do and witness a generic will for all their members at, I think, a rate of E30 for each will. Most were in their late 50s/60s, some married, some single, some widowed, some separated - each would need to be separately advised and their individual circumstances analysed. I declined. 

mf


----------



## beldin (18 Jan 2007)

Okay a question , if Solicitor A charges 100 for making the will , does that solicitor then have to deal with the estate when the person dies. 

Can the executors then say , thanks for the will now we will get our own solicitor B to do the rest or does solicitor A have to stay in some sort of control.


----------



## MOB (18 Jan 2007)

"Can the executors then say , thanks for the will now we will get our own solicitor B to do the rest"

Yes, absolutely.  It happens all the time.


----------



## pjq (19 Jan 2007)

The point about Executor , is that sometimes the solicitor suggests to the people making the will that HE can be the Executor ( to save the family the trouble and trauma ) , in this case the brakes are off and the fees will head for the 3% of all thats left behind . 
I understand that sometimes there can be good tax reasons to appoint the solicitor as executor ,  always trust your solicitor to make the right choice for your best interest


----------



## Gordanus (24 Jan 2007)

A solicitor did my will for a very reasonable fee, and then charged no extra when I made changes to it.  (The person I'd appointed as guardian to the children had died, and I came up with another person - who I'd asked beforehand!)   However, she seems to have gone out of business - office no longer where it used to be - and I wonder where the will has gone now....although I do have a copy myself.

Also not quite on topic - I was given a standardised list for people to fill in and keep with their papers detailling all bank accounts and other necessary info for your executor or whoever has to deal with stuff after your untimely demise. It's called a Personal Affairs Checklist.  Thought it was useful.


----------



## LeperKing (25 Jan 2007)

How are changes handled in wills? E.G.

1.  A change in your investments. (e.g sell investment property to buy equity fund)

2.  New bank accounts.

3.  A new child.

4.  Marriage.

5.  Your decison to change allocations.

6.  Death of an executor.


I'm put off on doing a will because Im worried I'll have to go to my solicitor every time a change occurs.

LK


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jan 2007)

Leperking:

1. Depends on wording of will, if you often changed investments you should advise your solicitor and they can plan for this.

2. Ditto.

3. Again depends on wording- if left equally between all children, then fine, if specific investments left to specific children then yes, you will have to change.

4. Automatically revokes a will unless it is made in contemplation of marriage, so yes, new will required. But how often do you get married, or have a child?

5. As above.

6. Thats why solicitors usually ask you to have two or more execs.


----------



## messyleo (25 Jan 2007)

thanks so much for all the info everyone, i knew this would be the best place to ask  My dad is a trained barrister so i should be able to get him to check over it, just wanted to be able to put something together first!

Seriously, thanks again for your time and efforts everyone


----------

